# Can't download...



## Blues (Jul 20, 2012)

Hello I have a problem downloading FreeBSD. When I try to download FreeBSD from anywhere I get this error. Tried downloading by torrent but the result is the same. I don't know why if I can download other files without a problem.


----------



## Blues (Jul 20, 2012)

Sorry for the double post. I don't know what happened now I am downloading. I think it had something to do with the firewall.


----------

